# Deer hams and tenderloins



## jbg4208 (Sep 4, 2008)

Well, time for food day at work again and one of my co workers brought in 2 big hams and 4 tenderloins. We soaked them over night in a big cooler with 4 packages onion soup mix and water cramed it in the fridge and let er set all night. Pulled them out this morning and covered them in Tony Cachery's Cajun Seasoning a little bacon and here we go... Going real good so far. A little rain( very light) every now and then. we already tried some of the tenderloin and it was great. Food day tomorrow should be good. well and the rest of today also because we keep snacking. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






here are some pics. Enjoy!! we are....


----------



## grothe (Sep 4, 2008)

What TH said.....mmmmmm those look great!!


----------



## jbg4208 (Sep 4, 2008)

They are about 10 lbs each. Hams that is. 

Oh and the balls are sausage balls with onion, black olives, japs, and other seasonings. Another co-worker brought those in.


----------



## jbg4208 (Sep 4, 2008)

No they are not de-boned. There is some of the weight right there.


----------



## krusher (Sep 4, 2008)

looks good, I am down to deer burger, but the season is right around the corner.


----------



## cowgirl (Sep 4, 2008)

Good looking grub Boone! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Krusher, I'm getting low on deer meat too.


----------



## waysideranch (Sep 4, 2008)

Nice.  It all looks great.


----------

